# Symposium March 31 -- April 2, 2001



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Fourth International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal DisordersPfister Hotel,Milwaukee,Wisconsin www.iffgd.org Anyone going ?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I am!Jeff


----------

